# Moonshell 2.07



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 12, 2009)

New version of Moonshell is out already. That seemed fast...

http://home.att.ne.jp/blue/moonlight/

I've not read about the differences, but letting you know anyway.


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.
Moonlight has fixed his homebrew loader. Normally now we can launch homebrew with huge arm bin. 3MB size limit is gone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, in the test version he gave me last day, VRAM mode seems to work now on EZ5 and SCDSone.

And last change i know, it's a bug fix about the thumbnail code where pictures with 8+3 name simply crash when file browser cursor highlight the file.


----------



## RPG Hacker (Nov 12, 2009)

I wonder when he will finally fix the most simple, but also most obvious error in Moonshell: The Play/Pause Button on videos. It's reversed. That means "Play" actually stops the video, while "Pause" starts it. On music it's correct, though. It shouldn't even be hard to fix, either.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, that bugs me too. I've used the PSP skin before, that has them reversed again so they appear correctly.


----------



## 798-Icebird (Nov 12, 2009)

My games won't load any more with the AKAIO loader and with the ysloader!!!


----------



## jurassicplayer (Nov 13, 2009)

RPG Hacker said:
			
		

> I wonder when he will finally fix the most simple, but also most obvious error in Moonshell: The Play/Pause Button on videos. It's reversed. That means "Play" actually stops the video, while "Pause" stops it. On music it's correct, though. It shouldn't even be hard to fix, either.
> Its not really something that has to be fixed, because it is actually correct xD, its just the files that were used to make the skin have the buttons reversed. Although this doesn't really bother me since I always have my bottom screen off when I'm watching a video.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(798-Icebird @ Nov 12 2009, 10:28 AM) My games won't load any more with the AKAIO loader and with the ysloader!!!


o.0 Um that is because they are commercial roms xD (I actually didn't realize this for the entire day until I tried using my PPSEDS to get to my ysmenu...somehow it just didn't get recognized as homebrew, so it kept giving me an error. It sort of defeated the purpose of me having PPSEDS on my DS anymore since I only used it to get to ysmenu when I needed to). As it turns out, Moonlight might not like pirates, always a wonderful thing xD so I'd give it +1.


Reading some of the changes straight off of his website (I wonder why he makes it white though...), it seems that when you don't have "Start Moonshell from Recent Files", Moonshell doesn't record any of the files opened (I think that is good, then it could be used like a second application page).
The volume is now separate for videos and the file list (so you can watch videos with max volume and when you close the video, your music could resume playing at 25% volume). There is also a new homebrew launcher for bigger files (less than 4mb though). It doesn't have the high compatibility like the ysmenu still though.
Some functions were added to the moonshl2.ini (EnabledScreenSaver, and ArtworkBGColor for coverart I think).
The text editor can change backlight brightness (L+X/Y) and there is a SoundEffectVolume level added to the textedit.ini (I like the text editor's hand writing thing although I can't seem to write an l differently from a 1 or a g from a q or 9.)

Three suggestions for a pirate, you can either:
1. Give up your pirating ways and join the path of light because in the end ninjas will win anyways xD. (Recommended)
2. Take a leaf out of this thread to use the ysmenu/moonshell2 combo with moonshell 2.07 and no, I'm not flat out telling pirates how to keep pirating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




". If you can't figure out what I'm telling you from this, then you just weren't meant to be a pirate. Also, game icons won't be shown using this method.
3. You can give up thinking and just take the easy way out and downgrade to Moonshell2.06. xD


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 13, 2009)

He releases versions too quick.


----------



## ChuckMcB (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's the change log text (white-on-white text from the site):



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. My activity has stopped almost. I am alive. I apologize because I do not receive mail. The primrose path. Wry smile.
> 
> QUOTETemporary update information. This is a translation not accurate. I apologize because communication is difficult.
> update point for Version 2.07 stable
> ...



Here are couple of .torrents for the new version is anyone wants them: .exe - .zip


----------



## Mbmax (Nov 13, 2009)

I forgot the IQue bug ! This one was fixed with the participation of EZ team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to see that moonlight has integrated the ARM7 DLDI patch. This mean DSvideo is now supported.

Thanks ChuckMcB for the change log.


----------



## OSW (Nov 13, 2009)

798-Icebird said:
			
		

> My games won't load any more with the AKAIO loader and with the ysloader!!!



Not cool... I was liking using Moonshell as an all in 1 loader...

I hope he changes it back... but Moonshell is still awesome.

I don't think I will downgrade, because thats a bad solution.


----------



## supercarte (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks ChuckMcB for the change log.


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 14, 2009)

OSW said:
			
		

> 798-Icebird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont worry. I already hacked ms2 to load my romz dudez!


----------



## OSW (Nov 14, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! hahaha u are a mad haxxor bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW, on another tangent - I tried out this moonshell 2 release on my G6 REAL (trying to make use of that 1GB flash...) and I got it working, however many songs lag (everything perfect on acekard2)

I wonder if it's the dodgy DLDI file. It seems to have problems depsite the cf speed tester showing it to have the fasted reads out of all my other microsd/flashcard combinations.

Anyways, just reinforcing how much of a piece of junk it is, because M3 Team pretty much abandoned it ages ago... Wish they would update the software and fix things.


----------



## 798-Icebird (Nov 14, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piz can you tell how?


----------



## Gamer4life (Nov 14, 2009)

well recognizing the opera webs browsers 8 MB of ram is still broken


----------



## laxman0220 (Nov 14, 2009)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GIVE ME YOUR HAXX!!!! please


----------



## Ultralex (Nov 14, 2009)

laxman0220 said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[sarcastic]Homebrewchannel is now JODi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [sarcastic/]

which files ARE the loader in Moonshell2?


----------



## laxman0220 (Nov 14, 2009)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> RPG Hacker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, it is possible to get moonshell 2.07 to load roms?  In your post you said we can edit any file that was originally a  text file, so I'm guessing we're suppose to do something with the config.ini?

I'm confused, can you just tell us how to do it?


----------



## Another World (Nov 14, 2009)

ChuckMcB said:
			
		

> Here's the change log text (white-on-white text from the site):



cheers for finding that. i never saw it =P. i've been saying he has no change log for the past 7 releases. you can be the official change log poster chuckmcb!

-another world


----------



## minoplis (Nov 15, 2009)

Hm, I'm also interested in making Moonshell load commercial roms again as well, just don't know how to do it.


----------



## laxman0220 (Nov 15, 2009)

minoplis said:
			
		

> Hm, I'm also interested in making Moonshell load commercial roms again as well, just don't know how to do it.



Only Nommatt knows how to do it.


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes only I know how to do it and I probably wont be releasing a fix for it.


----------



## Jakob95 (Nov 15, 2009)

Why not Normmatt?  Being greedy much?


----------



## redact (Nov 15, 2009)

Ultralex said:
			
		

> laxman0220 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz


----------



## Normmatt (Nov 15, 2009)

Fine you guys want a hint here -> "Change one hex byte from 00 to 01"


----------



## redact (Nov 15, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> Ultralex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


norm uses akaio, how is it greedy when he won't even use it?
there's obviously a reason why moonlight felt like making rom loaders not work, why should norm piss him off just to satisfy you jakob?


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Norm! 


Spoiler



.... *looks through files in the moonshell pack via hexeditor* That is a lot of 00s.


----------



## elixirdream (Nov 15, 2009)

hoooray!
thanks normmatt... i just cracked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



it was so easy..

jakob.. 
count me in.. because i am greedy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



its so easy.. just changing a 0 to 1 
you got problem doing that?


----------



## laxman0220 (Nov 15, 2009)

I wonder if jacob is actually trying to find which 0 needs to be changed to a 1


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 15, 2009)

Who knows? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spoiler



*thinks back to where we found out he was trolled on irc and he believed it* maybe


----------



## OSW (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't think we wanna piss moonlight off by sharing hacked moonshell without permission lol...


----------



## Alter (Nov 15, 2009)

So I can't load my ROMS anymore if I grab this program? Seems stupid. Some of us just download the ROMS to the games we already own, and use flashcarts as libraries to avoid the clutter of 50 game paks... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also means I don't have to open the games, so they have a higher resale value when I get bored.


----------



## Airth (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess some people will think I'm spoiling the fun, but I put my fix here - http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=190959


----------



## BoxShot (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah I read that but you know what I found it stupid. I don't have enough space on my msd to double up on games. I'll just stick with using the ysmenu gui instead. (Well actually I'm still on 2.05 so I don't really need to change it)


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 15, 2009)

i wonder if u can increase the speed of the mp3 (ie. so tht it plays faster like on VLC)


----------



## dragon2100 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am having issues with this version of moonshell 2.07.  mp3 files play but no sound when they are playing. i see the progress bar moving but no sound.

i tried in m3 sakura firmware and everything works well. i formatted the msd card but still same issue.  thanks if anyone can help.  using m3 real with sakura 1.43 firmware.

thx in advance


----------



## 798-Icebird (Nov 17, 2009)

dragon2100 said:
			
		

> I am having issues with this version of moonshell 2.07.  mp3 files play but no sound when they are playing. i see the progress bar moving but no sound.
> 
> i tried in m3 sakura firmware and everything works well. i formatted the msd card but still same issue.  thanks if anyone can help.  using m3 real with sakura 1.43 firmware.
> 
> thx in advance



Is the in-program volume on? (increase with x, lower with y)


----------



## dragon2100 (Nov 17, 2009)

yes the sound is on in program.

another thing i noticed is that if i use the built in text editor in ms2.07 and open moonshl2.ini file, then exit the editor, the music plays fine.

if i shut off the ds and then turn it back on then go to moonshell 2, no sound in music until i open the moonshl2.ini file. 

this issue is not present with moonshell 2.05.


----------



## 798-Icebird (Nov 17, 2009)

dragon2100 said:
			
		

> yes the sound is on in program.
> 
> another thing i noticed is that if i use the built in text editor in ms2.07 and open moonshl2.ini file, then exit the editor, the music plays fine.
> 
> ...



WHUHHHHH sorry I can't help you maybe you can try to format your card and try again...


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 20, 2009)

dragon2100 said:
			
		

> I am having issues with this version of moonshell 2.07.  mp3 files play but no sound when they are playing. i see the progress bar moving but no sound.
> 
> i tried in m3 sakura firmware and everything works well. i formatted the msd card but still same issue.  thanks if anyone can help.  using m3 real with sakura 1.43 firmware.
> 
> thx in advance


I have the same problem using an M3 Real with Sakura. Moonshell 2.06 works fine to play mp3's but Moonshell 2.07 has no sound.


----------



## coolness (Nov 20, 2009)

I have Backup the files of moonshell 2.06 so i am going back to that version


----------



## Kerian (Nov 21, 2009)

Moonshell Mirror http://norinmura.moe.hm/moonshell.htm apparently has a update for moonshell dated 2009-11-12 at 23:12  .


----------



## 798-Icebird (Nov 25, 2009)

Kerian said:
			
		

> Moonshell Mirror http://norinmura.moe.hm/moonshell.htm apparently has a update for moonshell dated 2009-11-12 at 23:12  .



COOL! A password protectionXD


----------



## Primenay13 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sweet a couple bug fixes. Im going to update i have 2.01


----------

